# Camper Filpped On Route 30 Pa



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw on the local news this evening an outback flipped on it's side on route 30 west of Lancaster PA. Lady said it happened when a tractor trailer passed her. I hope this link works.
http://www.wgal.com/slideshow/news/23171619/detail.html
Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. We've been on that stretch of Route 30. Thank goodness they were okay. I wonder how they managed to do that?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Trailer Sway... It can really mess up a weekend when you least expect it.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.

I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.







Makes me think that an expensive hitch is in my future.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Its camping season and we have our first official safety reminder. Not sure, but it doesn't look like they any anti sway or load levelers.

Glad they all got out without injury.

Jim


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Its camping season and we have our first official safety reminder. Not sure, but it doesn't look like they any anti sway or load levelers.
> 
> Glad they all got out without injury.
> 
> Jim


Picture 17 appears to have load leveler and anti sway bar? Our worst fears. Scary! Glad they were ok.
crunchman


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hard to tell, I only see the two weight distributing bars. But a standard sway bar would be installed on the other side, so it is impossible to be sure.

If they were towing what looks like a 30ft trailer, without sway control, someone did them a great disservice.

Good to hear everyone was ok.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank god they were not hurt. This looks like and I could be wrong but another example of why a half ton truck with what looks like p rated tires should not be pulling a 30' trailer. Spring is here so unfortunatly this won't be the last one we see.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw weight bars but its impossible to see a sway bar. After looking at the skid marks it happed real fast, they were not very long and made a hard turn. If I had to guess, no sway control and a light truck/tires. Throw in a little inexperience and a recipe for a crash. Glad no one got hurt though, that had potential.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like they just came out of a curve in the road also. Never let your guard down when towing, thing happen way to fast. Good to hear no one was hurt.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Trailer Sway... It can really mess up a weekend when you least expect it.


...it's always when you least expect it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I couldnt see any Outbackers.com stickers... I wonder if it was a member? I'm glad everyone was OK !!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Educate me...what is the difference between weight distrubtion bars and a sway bar?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

johnp said:


> Thank god they were not hurt. This looks like and I could be wrong but another example of why a half ton truck with what looks like p rated tires should not be pulling a 30' trailer. Spring is here so unfortunatly this won't be the last one we see.
> 
> John


Interesting how the trailer was able to pick the truck up and deposit it on the guard rail. We have physics on display here. Round numbers, a 7000lb trailer should not be towed by a 4000lb truck, the trailer will always win when it matters most. If your trailer can lift up your TV and neatly deposit it on a 3 foot high guard rail, you have a problem.

I was convinced of this last year on our trip to Yellowstone. While traveling across Kansas, we got hit by a very strong gust of wind. Our 5500 lb trailer started to sway aggresively. Our 8000 lb truck told the trailer to knock it off and the entire event ended as quickly as it began. The 8000 lb truck won. Reverse the ratios and I am sure it would have ended differently.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> Educate me...what is the difference between weight distrubtion bars and a sway bar?


This is a bit of a mixed question and answer. Some brands of weight distribution bars have built in sway control and some don't. Examples of this are the Equal-i-zer brand of the Reese Straight line (or dual cam) have weight distribution bars that also provide sway control by the design of the bars and the attaching hardware.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-
[/quote]

Having an appropriately sized tow vehicle is "seat of the pants" sway control!!! Are you kidding me!!! So, I would be better off with a mid size SUV and your fancy hitch, then I would be in control? I have news for you, I "never really feel the smaller movements" because my heavy, long wheel base TV eliminates them without the gimmicks.

DAN


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Good for you, Dan.

I'm not here to argue about trailer sway with you.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Good for you, Dan.
> 
> I'm not here to argue about trailer sway with you.


I am not interested in arguing either. But I remember many years ago when I was new at all this and pretty much knew nothing about towing a trailer. I had all the same questions that get posted here. I wanted the bigger trailer, but I had concerns about my tow vehicle. Three tow vehicles later and thousands of dollars out of my pocket I have arrived at the point I am at today. There is no substitute for power, wheel base, and mass. This cannot be argued.

DAN


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry I didn't mean to cause any disagreements.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Camping Family From MI said:


> I am so sorry I didn't mean to cause any disagreements.


Don't worry about it, just like siblings arguing is all it is. Us mother hens will make sure everyone plays nice.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Camping Family From MI said:


> I am so sorry I didn't mean to cause any disagreements.


It's all good!! Just a family disagreement. We will work it out!!









DAN


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-
[/quote]

This reads like a scare tactic to me in hopes of selling a hitch, even the hitch brand in included in the post looks like advertising to me.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-
[/quote]

This reads like a scare tactic to me in hopes of selling a hitch, even the hitch brand in included in the post looks like advertising to me.
[/quote]

Stop worrying about advertisements .... Jeeez, worry about safety......... you could say there was an advertisement for large long wheel base trucks as well....... there are three domestic manufacturers making them..... just like there are three expensive Hitch designs......

Obviously there is NO denying the properties of Mass and physics...... there also is no arguing the physics of the Expensive Hitches.......

Sayonara on here has used both together.......... he had a right up in here on using his heavy long wheel base truck and an expensive hitch....... sydmeg1012 does to................ and when my truck somes in crew cab long bed......... i will have then done everything possible to add to my 25 years of pulling a trailer of some sort (camper/car hauler/snowmobile trailers) to add to a safe trip.

Thank God no one was hurt!! LEt us worry about being safe for ourselves and others out there, and lets enjoy a safe fun camping season!!!!

My $.02 okay my $1.25 LOL

Be safe all,
CLarke


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-
[/quote]

This reads like a scare tactic to me in hopes of selling a hitch, even the hitch brand in included in the post looks like advertising to me.
[/quote]

Really? THAT statement of fact scares you? It doesn't even remotely scare me. And, I'm A LOT better at advertising and selling ANY hitch brand so you can rest assured that isn't what those three sentences are doing.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Oh My! Very scary. I'm glad to read that everyone was alright.
> 
> I already have anxiety about our first long trip in June.
> 
> ...


I forget what your TV was....

If it is 3/4 ton I'd say don't worry with a 250 (beyond typical caution). For a 1/2 ton get a good sway control system to keep the shiny side up.








[/quote]

We have a 1/2 ton Ram 1500. So, my options are Hensley Hitch or Upgrade the TV. Oh Boy! Still trying to get use to having payments as it is.
[/quote]

Trailers still sway when towed with heavy vehicles. The vehicle is just one more damping factor. However, it is also known as "seat of the pants" sway control because you'll never really feel the smaller movements but by time you do it will be a real problem.

-
[/quote]

This reads like a scare tactic to me in hopes of selling a hitch, even the hitch brand in included in the post looks like advertising to me.
[/quote]

Really? THAT statement of fact scares you? It doesn't even remotely scare me. And, I'm A LOT better at advertising and selling ANY hitch brand so you can rest assured that isn't what those three sentences are doing.
[/quote]

No it doesn't scare me I have enough TV and sway control but it just might get someone thinking they need that expensive hitch to be save even in a large TV. BTW what are you here for do you own a Outback or even a SOB?? Funny how you always show up on sway control posts with your link to your PP hitch.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> No it doesn't scare me I have enough TV and sway control but it just might get someone thinking they need that expensive hitch to be save even in a large TV. BTW what are you here for do you own a Outback or even a SOB?? Funny how you always show up on sway control posts with your link to your PP hitch.


I'm here because I have more experience and knowledge about trailer sway, and how to control it, than anyone else on the planet. Many of the members here APPRECIATE knowing that someone is here that doesn't just spout off about their PERSONAL experiences through the lens of their limited exposure. Even your question above asking about my Outback or SOB is completely irrelevant in a discussion about trailer sway.

Forums are full of people like you that have have towed a few trailers with a few different tow vehicles and believe they know about ALL tow vehicles and ALL trailers so every post they read is filtered through the lens of that belief. These people have never been on a test track with a loaded trailer and they've never towed and tested EVERY SINGLE HITCH available. Reading posts from these people is far more dangerous to anyone than reading a posted fact from me. The Outbacker forum just happens to be one of them that allows professionals to discuss the field that they are professionally engaged in.

Since you tend to pop up with fear of expensive hitches I'll issue this challenge...

I'll put up half the cost and you can put up the other half.

We'll have a long wheel base truck, equipped with any sway control hitch you pick, tested with any size trailer you wish.

We'll have it tested for such things as evasive maneuvers, stopping distance, sway control, etc. We'll have them test 4 or 5 different speeds.

Then, we'll hitch up a short wheel base vehicle to the same trailer with my hitch and have the same tests performed.

They will write a detailed report of the results.

We'll post them for everyone to read. Then they can make an educated decision on what DOES, and doesn't, control control trailer sway.

I'll make all the arrangements with an independent testing facility.

You just have to, as they say, "Put your money where your mouth is."

Deal?

By the way, just to balance your position, the last person I talked to that had an sway accident, last week, was towing a 30' Airstream with a dually.

-


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Someone just asked how much that would cost.

We can get it done for about $30,000.

-


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

For what its worth.... Switching from a equal-i-zer hitch to a ProPride 3P made an incredible difference when towing my 32BHDS with my FORD F350 1-TON TRUCK. was i completely out of control without the 3P, absolutely not but i really enjoyed the improvement. THere is no sway and after now driving a few Class A motorhomes I can say that it feels very similar. the whole until moves together. I have towed many configurations and all "styles" of hitches and this one by far exceeded all my expectations.

My suggestion to those who argue the things they don't know is to try them first, then talk with experience....in this case, since i don't tow anymore....ill provide the ProPride 3P hitch.

I have no need or will to argue with people about this topic, I have lived the experience though and just thought i would post it....again.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> No it doesn't scare me I have enough TV and sway control but it just might get someone thinking they need that expensive hitch to be save even in a large TV. BTW what are you here for do you own a Outback or even a SOB?? Funny how you always show up on sway control posts with your link to your PP hitch.


I'm here because I have more experience and knowledge about trailer sway, and how to control it, than anyone else on the planet. Many of the members here APPRECIATE knowing that someone is here that doesn't just spout off about their PERSONAL experiences through the lens of their limited exposure. Even your question above asking about my Outback or SOB is completely irrelevant in a discussion about trailer sway.

Forums are full of people like you that have have towed a few trailers with a few different tow vehicles and believe they know about ALL tow vehicles and ALL trailers so every post they read is filtered through the lens of that belief. These people have never been on a test track with a loaded trailer and they've never towed and tested EVERY SINGLE HITCH available. Reading posts from these people is far more dangerous to anyone than reading a posted fact from me. The Outbacker forum just happens to be one of them that allows professionals to discuss the field that they are professionally engaged in.

Since you tend to pop up with fear of expensive hitches I'll issue this challenge...

I'll put up half the cost and you can put up the other half.

We'll have a long wheel base truck, equipped with any sway control hitch you pick, tested with any size trailer you wish.

We'll have it tested for such things as evasive maneuvers, stopping distance, sway control, etc. We'll have them test 4 or 5 different speeds.

Then, we'll hitch up a short wheel base vehicle to the same trailer with my hitch and have the same tests performed.

They will write a detailed report of the results.

We'll post them for everyone to read. Then they can make an educated decision on what DOES, and doesn't, control control trailer sway.

I'll make all the arrangements with an independent testing facility.

You just have to, as they say, "Put your money where your mouth is."

Deal?

By the way, just to balance your position, the last person I talked to that had an sway accident, last week, was towing a 30' Airstream with a dually.

-
[/quote]

See there you go Sean you missed the whole message here, I'm not saying there is anything wrong with a PP hitch as far as performance goes I just think the only reason you are here is because you want to sell hitches, if you didn't sell hitches I doubt you would even be here. very nice how you attack my intelligence or knowledge when you nothing about me. I'll bet I have towed larger vehicles than you have.

Also a quick look at the forum rules came up with this:
-12.g. The use of a signature to advertise or promote products and/or services is not allowed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Time to take a break.


----------

